
The Unexpected Beauty of ‘Dog Vomit’ and Other Slime - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/magazine/the-unexpected-beauty-of-dog-vomit-and-other-slime.html
======
Kaibeezy
Had me at “unexpected beauty” and “slime”, didn’t need the dog vomit.
Bryophytes are my minibiological bag, but mold is right next door.

